# Гибкость позвоночника



## Vitalevna (7 Ноя 2011)

Вопрос к специалистам. А возможна ли при лордозе, кифозе или сколиозе, или грыжах гибкость позвоночника, причем такая, что можно встать на мостик или сделать рыбку, а то и на шпагат сесть?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Ноя 2011)

Vitalevna написал(а):


> Вопрос к специалистам. А возможна ли при лордозе, кифозе или сколиозе, или грыжах гибкость позвоночника, причем такая, что можно встать на мостик или сделать рыбку, а то и на шпагат сесть?


если мышцы, связки, капсула суставов позволяют то да.


----------

